# Phono setting static



## Newbob (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi - I have an older Denon AVR-900. It has a phono button which I have never used until today. Excited to use my new to me turntable.....Problem is, when I select phono, I get loads of static regardless of whether or not the phono is hooked up. More static in left speaker than the right. Tried reconnecting speakers from a to b, cleaning out the inside with compressed air and lots of other fiddling. I do not have this issue when using the tuner or cd buttons. Any ideas? Speakers are Energy 4.1e hooked up w/ monster cable.

Thanks!


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I seriously doubt it has anything to do with the speakers or their cabling. There should be a pair of inputs on your Denon specifically for a turntable (_phono_) and these receive a lot more amplification than other (line level) inputs. Normally, the signal level there is quite low. Is there a chance you connected something to them previously that might have damaged them? To see if it's your amplifier, you could connect shorted RCA plugs to both phono inputs and see if you still get the static. Just take two RCA plugs and connect the outer shell to the center pin, and put them in the "phono inputs". Is the static still there when "phono" is selected? If so, you most likely have an amplifier problem if the static is only on that input. The fact that it's louder in one channel is probably just the nature of the problem. If you don't get static with the shorted inputs, then something else is going on. Is there any chance your turntable has amplified outputs? Try plugging it into some other inputs (e.g., DVD) and see if it works. Let us know what you learn.


----------



## Newbob (Dec 11, 2013)

I may have hooked up an iPod at some point over the years, so I suppose the possibility of damage from that could exist.

The turntable def does not have amplified outputs (I did test by running through other inputs).

I understand your suggestion re the shorted plugs, just not sure about execution. Are you saying to connect a shorted cable from one phono input to the other (on the receiver) or should I run the cable as non-shorted out of the phono and shorted into the receiver phono inputs? I feel kind of dumb for missing your intent!

Thanks!


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Disconnect any cables from the phono inputs and plug a modified RCA plug (see illustration) which has its shell shorted (with soldered jumper wire) to its center pin into each input. That way you guarantee that no signal exists at either phono input and you should get dead silence unless the noise is being introduced by your amplifier. You could also use a cable pair, and short the far ends (male connectors) using jumper wires with alligator clips on the ends.


----------

